# Congelador Vertical FAGOR ZFJ1525X - fallo placa



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

Buenas tardes, en primer lugar presentarme: mi nombre en Juankar y vivo en Murcia. Soy aficionado a la electrónica (Arduino sobre todo) y por eso me registré en este foro hace ya más de 1 año. Mi nivel no me ha permitido aportar nada hasta ahora pero si necesito de vuestra ayuda. 

Llevo unos días "estudiando" o más bien, intentando aprender y entender porqué mi Congelador Vertical Independiente Fagor 1525X ha dejado de funcionar de repente.

Os explico la situación y como he llegado hasta aquí:

Un día saqué el congelador de su hueco en el armario de la cocina y lo desenchufé por una media hora más o menos. Al volver a conectarlo me dí cuenta de que no se encendía el compresor ni el display con la temperatura y demás.

Como no tenía mucho tiempo en ese momento tras una búsqueda rápida en San Google pude conectar el compresor directamente que es como está desde hace ya unos cuantos días.

Problema: el motor funciona continuamente y la temperatura en el interior es la suficiente para que no se descongele pero lo suficientemente baja para que los helados por ejemplo no se mantengan sólidos...

Aparte supongo que si sigo así mucho tiempo el compresor llegará un momento que diga basta... 

Después de unos cuantos días de consultas en Internet y de leer varios casos parecidos he conseguido:

- desmontar la placa

- comprobar que llegan por el cable hasta la placa 220 v

- realizar una serie de mediciones a diferentes componentes de la placa. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy limitados y este punto es donde más dificultades he tenido. Si alguno de vosotros fuera tan amable de interpretar mis datos y ver si de ellos se deduce el fallo de alguno de los componentes le estaría muyyyy agradecido.

Si que me veo capaz de desoldar y volver a soldar componentes como resistencias, transistores o condensadores...

La placa en cuestión es esta:

PLACA FAGOR FE9L000B6-G (ver imagen adjunta)

Los componentes que veis numerados son sobre los que he tomado medidas

[Imagen: 225580109F2B55512A3324555128A9.jpg]
1... 100R 5% 1W....... valor 102 en la escala de 2000 Ohmios
2... 1 pF 400 V..........  en la escala de 2000 KOhmios el valor sube y baja después hasta 0. Al cambiar polaridad hace lo mismo.
3... 10 pF 400 V.......... ien la escala de 2000 KOhmios el valor sube y baja después hasta 0. Al cambiar polaridad hace lo mismo.
4... CB-......................  valor 4,0 en la escala de 200 Ohmios
5 y 9...... 1016s02............... en la escala de 2000 KOhmios el valor sube y baja después hasta 0. Al cambiar polaridad hace lo mismo.

6... ON RSH1014A.......... Medida continuidad (posición polímetro dibujo diodo). Si el pin superior es el nº 4 y los 3 de abajo van del 1 al 3 de izquierda a derecha, entonces: 

               conexión pines 1-4.....358
               conexión pines 2-4.....91
               conexión pines 3-4..... se sale de rango (1 a la izquierda)
               conexión pines 2-3..... no hay continuidad (ni resistencia)

7... SXD 357 AB..... Medida continuidad (posición polímetro dibujo diodo). Si los pines superiores son 1 y 3 de izq a dcha y los de abajo 2 y 4 de izq a dcha también:

               conexión 1-2....... 1705
               conexión 3-4....... 477
               (en ambos solo hay medida en un sentido en el otro no)
8..... 220 pF 25V....... en la escala de 20 KOhmios el valor sube y baja después hasta 0. Al cambiar polaridad hace lo mismo. (Hace lo mismo que los componentes 5 y 9)

10.... PTC C873....... 20,9 en la escala de 200 Ohmios (si la caliento un rato disminuye la resistencia)

A la izquierda y a la derecha de los condensadores 2-3-4 hay 4 octoacopladores en los que también he medido la continuidad (posición diodo) con resultados: 603-603-504-493 respectivamente.

Solo dan valor en un sentido en el contrario no.

¿Que hice hasta ahora?:

1- He conectado la placa a 220 v me he atrevido a medir la salida de la pieza gris rectangular que hay justo a la izquierda abajo. Salen 220 v perfectamente. Como no estaba seguro de no liarla lo he desconectado.

2- Después he conectado (patillas 1 y 2) 12 voltios al regulador de tensión 7805CV que hay entre los condensadores nº 8 y 9 y.... ¡¡¡¡la placa se ha encendido!!!!!

3- He cambiado los condensadores2,3 y 8. También la resistencia 1.

4.- He conectado la placa y se han encendido los numeros de la temperatura (no el motor) y después de parpadear unos segundos se han apagado de nuevo. La he desconectado y vuelto a conectar varias veces pero ya no hizo nada.

5.- He medido la corriente de entrada al Regulador 7805V y me da entre 3.70 y 4,3  aproximadamente (va oscilando). La salida es de 3,5 voltios aproximadamente, no llega a 4v. ¿No deberían estar entrando más de 5 voltios para que la salida fueran esos 5v? ¿¿??

Bueno, pues perdón por el tocho... Si algún alma caritativa pudiera aconsejarme se lo agradecería enormemente.

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

Opción 2 , a la antigua 

Termostato mecánico :


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2015)

Esas placas no suelen ser difíciles de arreglar, en general, tambien vienen de recambio,
Mientras puedes fijarte si enchufando la placa a 220 que tensión tenes en la entrada del 7805??,


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2015)

Lo primero es comprobar que todos lo cables funcionen bien, y recuerda comprobar el panel en el que tiene la pantallita comprueba que no tenga nada dañado.


----------



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Esas placas no suelen ser difíciles de arreglar, en general, también vienen de recambio,
> Mientras puedes fijarte si enchufando la placa a 220 que tensión tenes en la entrada del 7805??,



Hola Pandacba, ya lo hice  tengo menos de 5 voltios en la entrada y salen menos de 4.

El recambio es carísimo.... 120 euros aproximadamente 





Bleny dijo:


> Lo primero es comprobar que todos lo cables funcionen bien, y recuerda comprobar el panel en el que tiene la pantallita comprueba que no tenga nada dañado.



Hola Bleny, 

Muchas gracias, cables revisados, todos ok.

El panel con la pantalla debe estar OK porque cuando meto 12V al regulador y salen 5V se enciendo todo perfectamente.

El problema es que la placa no envía más de 4V al regulador....



Hola DOSMETROS, muchas gracias,.

Si no consigo nada con la placa tendré que plantearme ponerle uno mecánico.

Supongo que lo único que hará será medir la sonda que incluye y en base a la temperatura activar o apagar el compresor ¿no?.

Quiero decir, me olvido del control de puerta abierta, descongelación no-frost y demás ¿verdad?


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2015)

Bien puede deberse a un corto en la salida del 7805, el mismo o un fallo en la fuente
Intenta hacer lo siguiente, quita el 7805 y verifica si la tensión sigue en 5V o si subo a unos 9-10V


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2015)

Comprobaste el ventilador del no frost, puede que este roto o tenga un fusible fundido y que entre en protección


----------



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Bien puede deberse a un corto en la salida del 7805, el mismo o un fallo en la fuente
> Intenta hacer lo siguiente, quita el 7805 y verifica si la tensión sigue en 5V o si subo a unos 9-10V


OK Pandacba, pero si lo quito ¿como tomo la medida? Quiero decir, ahora mido utilizando pin de masa del 7805 y su "pata" izquierda para ver la tensión de entrada..

Disculpa si he preguntado una barbaridad pero es que realmente soy solo un aficionado en esto de la electrónica... 





Bleny dijo:


> Comprobaste el ventilador del no frost, puede que este roto o tenga un fusible fundido y que entre en protección



Gracias Bleny, lo comprobaré aunque no tengo ni idea de donde puede estar 

Una consulta relacionada con eso: como el compresor está conectado en directo continuamente ventilador no funciona. ¿Puede ser el motivo de que no enfríe tanto como antes?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2015)

Buenas, se trata de desoldar el 7805 y medir done iría soldada la patilla de entrada (mirando de frente la izquierda) a ver que tensión tienes.

A mi se me averió la placa de una Indesit, y hasta que me suministraron la pieza estuvo enchufada con dos temporizadores, uno para compresor y otro para ventilador.

Saludos.

Edito: si tienes solo el compresor enchufado, no se deshiela y no se reparte el frio. Además si no fuese por la protcción el compresor se iría de "vacaciones".


----------



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, se trata de desoldar el 7805 y medir done iría soldada la patilla de entrada (mirando de frente la izquierda) a ver que tensión tienes.
> 
> A mi se me averió la placa de una Indesit, y hasta que me suministraron la pieza estuvo enchufada con dos temporizadores, uno para compresor y otro para ventilador.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias Pinchavalvulas. Lo mediré así a ver que marca.

Con respecto al encendido del compresor quería ponerle un temporizador de esos mecánicos que se colocan en el enchufe pero no se muy bien cuanto tiempo debe estar encendido y cuanto apagado  ¿puedes orientarme al respecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

15 minutos si , media hora no.


----------



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 15 minutos si , media hora no.



Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, lo programaré con esos tiempos.

Cuando localice el ventilador, si decido ponerle otro temporizador mientras no soluciono el tema del termostado, ¿lo pondría también 15" si y 30" no o este tendría que llevar otra cadencia?

Disculpar si pregunto demasiado pero no podeis haceros una idea de lo agradecido que os estoy por responderme  Consiga arreglar el congelador o no que sepais que teneis todos unas cervezas a mi cuenta si algún día os pasais por Murcia


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2015)

Yo los puse alternados. En realidad deberían ser tres, un para compresor, otro para resistencia de deshielo (¿te acabo de fulminar?) y otro para el ventilador.* Nunca* estarían a la vez ventilador y resistencia.
El ventilador está detrás de los cajones del congelador, desmontando el panel.
La verdad es que yo mas o menos sabía como funcionaba un frigorífico convencional pero ni idea de lo que era no frost, gracias que en la red y los Foros hay gente muy sabia sin reparos a la hora de compartir experiencia y sabiduría. 

Saludos.


----------



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo los puse alternados. En realidad deberían ser tres, un para compresor, otro para resistencia de deshielo (¿te acabo de fulminar?) y otro para el ventilador.* Nunca* estarían a la vez ventilador y resistencia.
> El ventilador está detrás de los cajones del congelador, desmontando el panel.
> La verdad es que yo mas o menos sabía como funcionaba un frigorífico convencional pero ni idea de lo que era no frost, gracias que en la red y los Foros hay gente muy sabia sin reparos a la hora de compartir experiencia y sabiduría.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias de nuevo Pinchavalvulas!!

Acabo de poner el temporizador. Ya estoy mas tranquilo, al menos el compresor esta más seguro  

Resistencia de deshielo?  jajajaja Bueno de momento voy a ver si encuentro el ventilador y luego ya veremos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

Claro , las "no frost" en vez de enfriar las paredes tienen un pequeño radiador con circulación forzada de aire y además una resistencia calefactora para evitar que el radiadorcito eventualmente se llene de hielo y se bloquee.

Algunos termostatos mecánicos vienen de tres patas y la tercera pata conecta la resistencia una vez apagado el motor. Otras de termostato de dos patas llevan la resistencia conectada en paralelo con el termostato , de manera que al apagar queda la resistencia en serie con el motor , el cual no gira ni se daña , pero la poca corriente si alcanza para la resistencia.

Además cuando se abre la puerta el ventilador se detiene.

Te doy datos "a la antigua" para que hagas lo mejor posible mientras reparas-repones la placa electrónica 

Saludos !


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2015)

Seguramente el ventilado este detrás del panel que te señalo en la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

Página 6 

http://www.manualpdf.es/fagor/zfj1525/pdf


----------



## jukar (May 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , las "no frost" en vez de enfriar las paredes tienen un pequeño radiador con circulación forzada de aire y además una resistencia calefactora para evitar que el radiadorcito eventualmente se llene de hielo y se bloquee.
> 
> Algunos termostatos mecánicos vienen de tres patas y la tercera pata conecta la resistencia una vez apagado el motor. Otras de termostato de dos patas llevan la resistencia conectada en paralelo con el termostato , de manera que al apagar queda la resistencia en serie con el motor , el cual no gira ni se daña , pero la poca corriente si alcanza para la resistencia.
> 
> ...



Perfecto DOSMETROS!!!

 Muchisimas gracias por las explicaciones, me encanta aprender acerca de todo lo que se pueda montar-desmontar aunque el tema de la electronica siempre me ha dado más respeto que la mecánica por ejemplo, pero gracias a vosotros ire mejorando seguro! 



Bleny... DOSMETROS...



Y lo mismo para el resto que estais ayudandome


----------



## Bleny (May 13, 2015)

Hay una resistencia smd de 0 que hacen de protección como un fusible, mide si tiene continuidad,seguramente no este fundida pero por comprobar.


----------



## jukar (May 14, 2015)

Hola Bleny, acabo de comprobarlo y si, tiene continuidad (en ambos sentidos )

A mediodia comprobare el ventilador y ya os cuento 

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## jukar (May 14, 2015)

Bueno pues una buena noticia: ya he localizado el ventilador  y una mala, no encuentro la forma de llegar hasta el 







Al intentar quitar el panel superior tras el que se encuentra el ventidador he encontrado también lo que supongo es la resistencia del no frost o desencarche. Sería todo lo que se ve lleno de "nieve" en la parte de abajo.






El caso es que está unida por un cable que sale perfectamente de su clema de 6 conexiones pero como está todo congelado no quiero forzar porque me da la impresión de que hay un tubo que también forma parte de la pieza y que sale por la parte trasera derecha y no quiero romperlo sin querer... (se ve en las 2 fotos anteriores)






¿Será que tiene que descongelarse y entonces saldrá solo la tapa de plástico blanca dejando sitio para manipular el ventilador?

Si yo solo quiero saber cuales de estos cables pertenecen al ventilador para meterle corriente y ver si funciona 






La CLEMA BLANCA PEQUEÑA es la que lleva los 220 v desde el compresor y los mete a la placa por el cable marrón y elazul claro. Los otros 2 cables azul oscuro van al mismo conector.

Uno de esos cables azules va junto al blanco de la clema azul al sensor de apertura de la puerta.

Y el resto ya no tengo ni idea 

Quedarían:

CLEMA AZUL..... cable rojo y gris (el blanco va al sensor de apertura de la puerta)
CLEMA ROJA...... solo un cable negro
CLEMA BLANCA GRANDE.... cable negro, marron, gris y azul oscuro.

Por lo que habeis comentado antes lo lógico sería que los del ventilador fuesen los 2 de la CLEMA AZUL (al abrirse la puerta dijimos que el ventilador pararía ¿no?)

¿Que os parece?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Si conectás los cables al tester en Ohms o miliampers dc , girando el motor hacia un lado y hacia el otro debería hacer una variacion


----------



## Bleny (May 14, 2015)

Podrías hacer una foto completa de la placa, por que estaba buscado esa placa y me dado cuenta de que solo enseñas una mitad, 

yo pensaba que era una que estaba en la parte del motor y otra en la parte superior pero es todo en un bloque superior,

 el conector de dentro del ventilado supongo que seran, ventilado, calentador, sonda de temperatura,
podrías poner el tester en modo continuidad y conectarlo al pin de dentro del ventilador y hacer un puente a los conectores hasta  que oigas sonar el tester para encontrar cual es el conector que buscas


----------



## jukar (May 14, 2015)

Buenas tardes Bleny,

Aquí te dejo una foto de la placa entera y otra de la parte de los leds que se ve dada la vuelta.











Y ahora os cuento lo bueno:

He intentado ver cuales eran los cables del ventilador pero no había forma así que me he dicho: voy a cambiar el Regulador de la placa (el 7805) que parece que lo tengo más controlado.

Para apuntar las medidas exactas que está dando ahora he conectado la placa a 220 v en mi mesa de "trabajo". Mido y efectivamente estan en el mismo rango de ayer.

Me da por poner el voltímetro en modo continuidad para revisar de nuevo el puente 0 que me comentó Bleny y confirmo que, como esta mañana, da continuidad.

Como el soldador todavía no estaba lo suficientemente caliente me ha dado por medir la continuidad en algunos otros componentes y al hacerlo con el condensador electrolítico smd numerado en mi primera foto con el 5 (el 1016s02)....va la placa se enciende y empieza a pitar como loca y sacando símbolos en el panel de leds 

Os juro que me ha dado un susto que he pegado un bote en la silla  al cabo de unos segundos no sabía que hacer... ¿y si la apagaba y no volvía a encender? ¿y si lo que estaba escuchando eran los últimos suspiros de agonia de la placa y la estaba quemando por completo?

El caso es que razonando un poco me he animado a desconectarla (más que nada porque no creo que pudiera encontrarle utilidad en el lugar que estaba ) y he ido a conectarla al congelador lo más rapidamente posible.

Mueve el congelador... quita el temporizador... conecta los cables para eliminar la conexión directa del compresor.. conecta la placa... enchufa el aparato y......... :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:¡¡¡¡NADA!!!! ninguna señal de vida. Reviso conexiones, le doy mil vueltas pero nada de nada 

Así que pienso: ¿y si hago lo mismo de antes y compruebo si hay continuidad en el condensador de marras? Pruebo y nada. Pruebo con los cables en el otro sentido y.... BINGO!!! 

El LED ha señalando varios errores primero y SF (superfrost) después. He probado la botonera y ha funcionado perfectamente subiendo y bajando la temperatura y apagandolo y encendiendolo incluso varias veces sin ningún problema.

Me he empezado a poner nervioso porque los 10 primeros minutos el motor no daba señales de vida pero al abrir para mirar dentro he visto como se había activado el no-frost derritiendo todo el hielo de la parte superior. Efectivamente al cuarto de hora más o menos ha arrancado perfectamente.

De todo esto hace una hora más o menos. Cruzo los dedos para que no se venga abajo


----------



## Bleny (May 14, 2015)

Puede ser que condensador tenga una soldadura fría repasa la con el soldador y al hacer presión la vayas vuelto a conectar,pero como tengas un corte de luz otra vez estarás en las mismas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 14, 2015)

Me uno a Bleny, posiblemente tenga soldaduras frias o incluso la pista no esté bien. También cabe otra posibilidad y es que al medir, (si he entendido bien medías continuidad con la placa enchufada  ) le estés mandando un pulso al circuito y este arranque. Hay que revisar bien la placa por que si no...cuando menos te lo esperes..un charco en el suelo.

Saludos.


----------



## jukar (May 14, 2015)

Teneis toda la razón. Mi idea era sustituir el condensador por uno nuevo aunque estaría más cómodo para soldarlo si no fuese en formato SMD sino el clásico de dos patillas... ¿sabeis a que corresponderia la nomenclatura 1016s02?

Y si... medí continuidad con la placa enchufada.... deduzco que no hubiese debido hacerlo ¿verdad?


----------



## Bleny (May 14, 2015)

Si es el condensador es 10 uF a 16V


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 14, 2015)

Desde "fundir" el polímetro hasta quemar algo de la placa. Viendo la tensión del condensador, has tenido suerte, seguramente se ha protegido. 
Cuando cambies el condensador aprovecha para repasar las soldaduras del (6).


----------



## Bleny (May 14, 2015)

Encontrado en otro foro alguien que tenia el mismo fallo que tu en una fagor con una placa muy parecida, cambiando el condensador solido que tu has dicho, lo soluciono, 

sino me equivoco lo puedes cambiar por uno electrolítico del mismo valor y voltaje.


----------



## jukar (May 15, 2015)

Muchisimas gracias Bleny y Pinchavalvulas!!!! voy a ver si me hago con uno, lo cambio y os cuento.

Por otra parte quisiera dejar constancia de mi  enorme agradecimiento por la ayuda de todos los que habeis participado con vuestros mensajes en este post. Para mi ha sido una sorpresa de lo mas agradable vuestra colaboracion y ayuda. No es facil encontrar una respuesta asi en otros foros y menos si el creador del post es un novato como yo. Eso dice mucho (y muy bueno) de este foro y de las personas que lo componeis... Gracias!!!


----------

